
The Design and Implementation of BER MetaOCaml - keithflower
http://okmij.org/ftp/ML/MetaOCaml.html#ber-design
======
ilaksh
Are there some tools or just research that deals with a more generalized
description logics or logic programming approach to program generation which
actually includes much of the work done in projects like BER MetaOCaml or even
just regular type theory etc.?

I have always thought that programming languages and other tools like
databases should be built in reference to a common semantic base so they could
be automatically interfaced etc.

------
adultSwim
Oleg is a beast.

His site (and his posts to various email lists) have a lot of great
information. At times they can be a bit hard for mere mortals to digest.

